# learning slide



## hendrix (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey everybody I just baught a slide(a pyrex one it was cheaper then the metal) and i was wondering if anybody had any pointers or easy songs to start off with.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

The one tune I know involving a slide is No More Tears by Ozzy... no others lol. 

Only tips I've got is the higher the action the easier it is to keep it clean/smooth sounding, don't use too much pressure, mute unused strings with your index and put the slide over the fret itself rather then pushing down and fretting the note.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

id start with an open tuning- easier to get the idea- try an open g- so tune
dgdgbc- yull find it easier to feel it out and then go from there
open tuning allows yu to do stuff yud think yu couldnt do
and open g is a good trampoline to jump from- before yu kno yur sliding in standard tuning or anything else
also yu have to change the way yur riht hand moves a bit- lissen to charlie patton, robert jonson and son house- they are mostly in open a ,g , or e


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I play slide as well and some advice I'd give you is to use another finger to dampen the noise, for example, if you're using your baby finger with the slide, use the third finger as a damper by laying that finger down lightly on the strings. Also, a very easy slide lick to learn at first is the "Bad To The Bone" lick by George Thorogood. That takes place on the D and G strings. Also, if you get further with this, try some glass, brass, ceramic, copper and metal slides to see which sound you like the best. Good luck with it. :smile:


----------



## Canman (Oct 21, 2007)

I learned a slide song once, pretty easy one to start off with is the Stones "No Expectations"

I used DGDGBD for that one . Loads a fun.:rockon:


----------

